# Smoking pot



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Why is it that so many people do not see the big deal with smoking pot? I mean some do not even think of it as a drug,since its grown and been around forever. Iam not just talking about the scum bags of the my area but people with good jobs. I never tried the stuff so i do not know what it islike but it seems most people do not think of it as a "bad thing" What are your thoughts? Do you think the day will come when smoking pot is no longer a crime?
~Stay safe


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Smoking Pot is plain stupid. It's illegal and can keep you from obtaining employment in sensitive or critical jobs (It should!) You want to worry about piss tests and home-flushing remedies for such a "cool" and relaxing lifestyle? knock yourself out. I don't care. I really don't. 
If you're stupid enough to drive be me while smoking it or having it on you while I do a search, it is your choice. I will have to do what I'm paid for.
:wink: 

I find it ironic in this age that many people who work out and drink filtered water and give me grief about my occasional beef consumption will smoke weed. Ya it's just got to be healthy right?
:L:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Masstroopers1, I gotta say thats probably one of the best "short version" arguement I've read or heard. I know LE's boards try to stay away from the whole Pot issue, and I place my money that this thread will be locked in a day or so. But its nice to read a post that politely lays it on the table like that. 

But I was shocked that it wasn't legalized under Billary Clinton's reign. Oh I'm sorry he smoked, but never inhaled :roll:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I really don't care about a citizen's drug-of-choice, as long as it does not effect others (this includes ETOH and nicotine). If a citizen is willing to drive around with roaches in the ash receiver, pot stench in the cab of the vehicle and/or a roach clip hanging from the mirror, then I will be happy to lock him up...not for his drug-of-choice...but for being STUPID!!!  

Apparently being discreet is "un-cool."


----------



## dekk (May 15, 2002)

My father smoked pot. Was he "plain stupid" as someone put it? The blanket accusations and idictments of someone just because they smoked pot are a little excessive. Unless we are all robots with badges the totality of circumstances must always be taken into account. 
My father was former Anglico, retired NYPD ESU Sgt. He ran marathons, didnt smoke, didnt drink and never took an apsirin let alone any other drug. When he was undergoing chemotherapy and radiation due to the cancer of his liver his weight dropped from 185 to 130 lbs at its lowest. He tried everything from acupuncture to traditional medicinal remedies. He couldnt eat and couldnt stop throwing up. The accupuncturist told him that there was good research showing medicinal marijuana could help him get an appetite and curb his naseau. 
It was and is illegal in NY. He "acquired" it nonetheless through less than legal channels and smoked it in his home. He died before I knew any of this. But what I did know is that before he died he was able to sit down to eat his last Thanksgiving meal with his Grandson on his lap.
So, was he a criminal? Absolutely. Someone should have locked him up I guess to teach him a lesson. 

The world is not black and white.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

DEKK, I am sorry to hear about your Father. However, IMO his circumstances were beyond the norm, and I'm sure that most any judge would have tossed out a case against someone in his position. In retrospect, I feel that Marijuana legalization (legitimate medical use aside) is just another step in the seemingly never-ending degradation of society. We now live in a world where pretty much anything you do in the name of self-gratification is accepted, if not encouraged. It bothers me to know that all of the work I invest in raising my children may all be in vain, for some day, they will have to attend public school, play with the neighbors kids, etc, etc. From my perspective, it is human nature to seek acceptance. Because of this, it seems that many people with deviant tendencies/habits are always seeking to make their "vices" legal. The general consensus seems to be "If it's not illegal, it's OK". Well, maybe I'm a person of exceedingly high moral fiber, or maybe I'm just a right-wing conservative, whichever the case, I feel that without laws, which include some restrictions regarding what you can have/use/do/posess, our country would become a very "dirty" place. One in which I personally do not wish to raise a family. I think discretion is a wonderful tool, which should always be utilized, but as for legalization? In my opinion, Legalization=Chaos. Just my opinion.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, well I am a right wing conservative. Period. Legalize all "drugs" or NOT! This includes booze, cigs and coffee/tea. Either outlaw them all, or legalize them all...anything else is hypocritical! :shock: 

DEKK, my condolences inre: DAD; If pot helps, prescribe it! 

This having been said, I now challenge members to provide evidence for/against drug use, and to explain why the legal drugs (ETOH, Nicotene, Caffiene) are excepted from our laws.

Turn to.

Dave.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> Yeah, well I am a right wing conservative. Period. Legalize all "drugs" or NOT! This includes booze, cigs and coffee/tea. Either outlaw them all, or legalize them all...anything else is hypocritical! :shock:
> 
> DEKK, my condolences inre: DAD; If pot helps, prescribe it!
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> Yeah, well I am a right wing conservative. Period. Legalize all "drugs" or NOT! This includes booze, cigs and coffee/tea. Either outlaw them all, or legalize them all...anything else is hypocritical! :shock:
> 
> DEKK, my condolences inre: DAD; If pot helps, prescribe it!
> 
> ...


Dave,
You can't legalize all drugs. Cigs, booze, coffee...yes they all are drugs, but there is a very big diference between drinking a beer, smoking a cig and having some coffee as opposed to.....Smoking crack, shooting heroin, snorting blow, trippin on acid, cooking some meth and giving it to all the kids so they can feel GOOD. Bottom line Drugs= Crime....more drugs=more crime.....I will finish later, Sopranos are coming on soon....


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Dekk,

Sorry about your Dad. But in his situation (medical) it isn't anything like choosing to use/abuse an illegal drug for recreation.
People in pain are prescribed medications which would be illegal for general public to use for recreation. It's also stupid.

Your Dad was an extreme exception. I think most would agree.


----------

